# Nat Geo special on amber and preserved specimens



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Anyone see the nat geo special on amber last nite? They had some pretty good info on deduction of past environments because of the lifw found in amber such as geckos, bugs, pollen AND tads and eggs. They went to a clip of blue jeans feeding tads and the thought that a tree w/ broms fell and threw the tads and food eggs into the amber. Neat idea although I`m wondering if there are alternate situations. I don`t remember if they gave a date but some of these pieces were millions of years old. How does this date w/ the emergence of egg feeding and such. Possibly non obligate egg feeders or vents where tads and egg clutches were dislodged into an amber flow. Whatcha`ll think?


----------

